# How did you save up enough money for a suit?



## Flarveon (Sep 23, 2009)

How did you save up money for your latest/first suit?  Currently, i'm looking for ideas as I am in need of money, even though I have a job XD

Tell me your stories~


----------



## Sabian (Sep 23, 2009)

I have resorted to selling pron dvds off of limewire to people who cant get them discretely enough. Now that was to get my 360 however, otherways was opening up commissions for halloween props. If your handy you can try and ask around if anybosy needs something built or installed around there house.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 23, 2009)

Work+hunger

Hehe, Jk

Although I don't have a suit yet, I do have enough money for it. 
How? I worked for it.
What more can you do than that, and not spending a lot?


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Sep 23, 2009)

ummm- Knock over a convenience store or local bank branch?


----------



## Shino (Sep 23, 2009)

I think there was already a thread like this, but whatever.

I saved for _ages_ and also used my _massive_ tax refund from last year. It cost $1,300 (USD), but it was well worth the money and the wait.

(Shameless plug for Beastcub)


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 23, 2009)

I made my own.
and now I make some for others.

just got my first commish for $200 (it's an edited partial)


----------



## Moony (Sep 23, 2009)

I made my own. It cost me probably around $200 for the materials in all, which kinda shows. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2731085/

But, considering it was my first attempt, I didnt want to go too expensive.

The way I got the money, I have a job, and after a few months, I had enough to get the supplies I needed :3


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> I think there was already a thread like this, but whatever.
> 
> I saved for _ages_ and also used my _massive_ tax refund from last year. It cost $1,300 (USD), but it was well worth the money and the wait.
> 
> (Shameless plug for Beastcub)


 
Beastcub is amazing~ <3 I always look through the works~


----------



## Furlone (Sep 24, 2009)

I am not sure of this, but I am thinking of bringing my book (Jazz, and old stuff) That's over 50 years old, I don't like that music, but as long as I get money hey! So back to the point, I bring my book, and my guitar. Set down my guitar case, and open it. Let the people throw the cash for me . I read around on forums, and people made $150+ every 3 Hours. Man, that's a lot of cash! Just for 3 HRS. Btw, I would go to Chicago. So yeah. Come in the morning (10 AM) On Saturday play 3 HRS (1PM), take a break, play 3 more HRS, and tada! I have 300$ more than enough for a fursuit!

Edit: Also, I am thinking of forming a band, and combining Metallica, and AC/DC style. And I also want my band not only a hobby, but a carrier. Who knows, maybe from this much practice I may become the next Randy Rhoads, man he's the legend, why did he have to die! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwFNh2xaRsU
Him playing random solos, what ever comes to his head while his band is backstage.


----------



## Flarveon (Sep 24, 2009)

Furlone said:


> I am not sure of this, but I am thinking of bringing my book (Jazz, and old stuff) That's over 50 years old, I don't like that music, but as long as I get money hey! So back to the point, I bring my book, and my guitar. Set down my guitar case, and open it. Let the people throw the cash for me . I read around on forums, and people made $150+ every 3 Hours. Man, that's a lot of cash! Just for 3 HRS. Btw, I would go to Chicago. So yeah. Come in the morning (10 AM) On Saturday play 3 HRS (1PM), take a break, play 3 more HRS, and tada! I have 300$ more than enough for a fursuit!
> 
> Edit: Also, I am thinking of forming a band, and combining Metallica, and AC/DC style. And I also want my band not only a hobby, but a carrier. Who knows, maybe from this much practice I may become the next Randy Rhoads, man he's the legend, why did he have to die!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwFNh2xaRsU
> Him playing random solos, what ever comes to his head while his band is backstage.


 
Hey thats pretty awesome! I personally wash/clean dogs, work in a supermarket AND am a model.  I earn quite a bit but with bills to pay I don't have much spending money =/


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 24, 2009)

Payment plans?  LoL.  I am taking commissions and experimenting with creating costumes, myself, but the artist I want to commission thankfully allows payment plans.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2009)

I am going to do a payment plan soon for Artslave.
One portion at a time on a bi weekly basis.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 24, 2009)

Put aside a little bit of money every week. Yard sales. Garage sales. 

And so forth.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 24, 2009)

Bought rare games at pawn shops, goodwills---> ebay.

I have a job too so that helps, I just shoved $40 in a jar every paycheck (I get paid weekly)

I also sold a couple collars, and paw sets I made.. It's the only thing I can make worthwhile so far >.<;;

Also getting my next suit from Beastcub! Goddamn I wished I used her for my first suit.


----------



## InuAkiko (Sep 26, 2009)

I was lucky enough to land a second job for a few months, till I got laid off. I was paid well, so I didn't have to save for long. It's only a partial, but it came out to around $800 in the end.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 26, 2009)

all i know is you furry people are keeping me and my family alive.

seriously, for years now we were were mainly living off the money we got when we refied the house (with a bit of help from my brotehrs unsteady job), my commissions started comming in steady at the same time the refinace money ran out so furries saved my families ass. we just barely get by but we live comfortably enough.

my mom did not think i could actually make a living off this and figured i would be working at walmart by now, but thanks to furries i have never had a normal job as i am successfully self employed living off my art....
which is litterally a dream come true!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2009)

By living in my mother's basement (so as not to pay for rent or food), not having a car (don't have to pay for gas or upkeep), never leaving the house, and having no friends (so I won't even be tempted to spend my money on anything except commissioning poorly draw pictures of my fursona and its oversized penis).

:V


----------



## Shino (Sep 26, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> all i know is you furry people are keeping me and my family alive ... but thanks to furries i have never had a normal job as i am successfully self employed living off my art....
> which is litterally a dream come true!


 Hehe, glad we could help! You always seem so busy, I guess that's a good thing.
In a few years when I've worn out my suit, I'll come back for Shino v2! Might even order a quad someday. *stifles a giggle*


----------



## Itsuya (Sep 26, 2009)

..I got a real job? xD Im a chef so.. I normally put aside at least 100$ a paycheck to go to fursuit stuff or art commissions c: Cause I have nothing better to do with my free time 8D But for someone with a normal, minimum wage job, best thing to do is not buy extra stuff. Video games, going out to restaurants/fast food, going out to the movies, etc. and then telling yourself to put aside a set amount of money each paycheck, even if it's only like 30-50$ and then you'll have enough for a suit in a few months! c:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine cost a bit less than pay after the month's bills. So it was less save and more like, don't spend the money on something else.


----------



## Flarveon (Oct 3, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am going to do a payment plan soon for Artslave.
> One portion at a time on a bi weekly basis.


I'm with artslave too! Excellent fursuits I must admit.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 5, 2009)

Um, I would just take a little bit out of each paycheck if you can.
That seems the easiest way to me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 5, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> all i know is you furry people are keeping me and my family alive.
> 
> seriously, for years now we were were mainly living off the money we got when we refied the house (with a bit of help from my brotehrs unsteady job), my commissions started comming in steady at the same time the refinace money ran out so furries saved my families ass. we just barely get by but we live comfortably enough.
> 
> ...



XD wow beastcub! that's amazing!
I dont think I'd /want/ to live off my art... @_@ too much art and not enough science make me crazy crazy.
but anyway, that's really amazing beastcub!


----------



## Uro (Oct 6, 2009)

Have some sort of ability to manage and plan your finances. 

Protip: If you're 17 or younger, chances are you're not going to be able to scrounge together enough money to commission a suit from a reputable seller. Or you can make one yourself that looks horrible but your friends don't want to hurt your feelings so they tell you it looks nice.


----------



## sawblade5 (Oct 6, 2009)

How I saved up my Money for a Fursuit. It's a thing called hard work and saving up the money from that hard work. Also my Tax Refund helped too. (no the state Tax Refund as Kansas is not sending Tax Refunds anymore, unfair tax there.)


----------



## Tucuxi (Oct 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> I think there was already a thread like this, but whatever.
> 
> I saved for _ages_ and also used my _massive_ tax refund from last year. It cost $1,300 (USD), but it was well worth the money and the wait.
> 
> (Shameless plug for Beastcub)




You're right it was worth it!

As for me, I just finished an internship and I'm awaiting a call to see if I got a job. I'm pretty broke now, but I plan on setting aside some money from each paycheck to go toward the partial suit fund.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

I made my own. http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon/AnthroCon/AC2008/fursuits/misc,Aoi_cv_AC08_0295.jpg 
(I don't know how many times I've shown this link already)

But I do have a running commission with two folks. One used to be quite popular, and I have waited for years (with one very unliked result), and the other is not as well known, and only opens up a few commissions at a time. Luckily, this person had already made the head and wanted to sell it; I bought it, at the same time commissioning the whole suit to go with it. :3 I am just on payment plans bi monthly.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 6, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I made my own. http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon/AnthroCon/AC2008/fursuits/misc,Aoi_cv_AC08_0295.jpg



Hahaha!

Ok, I have to admit, that is a little bit cool.


----------



## Shino (Oct 6, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> I made my own.


 Really? I'm suprised. It's not actually half bad for a self-made... (well, the wings are a little funky, but the head isn't bad.)


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> Really? I'm suprised. It's not actually half bad for a self-made... (well, the wings are a little funky, but the head isn't bad.)


 
Yeah, the wings leave a lot to be desired. I wanted them a certain way, like Frysco's Morse Magpie fursuit. I could not make heads or tails out of the directions though, so the wings were made as a quick over-nighter. They look a little funny, and I can't use my hands at all in them, but they serve their purpose. XD I hav e a couple of videos uploaded on my youtube of the same user name.

The bird itself is an African Shoebill Stork. 

I'm also making a second one to be done for Halloween of a black and orange cat. If you watch the fursuit community on LJ, I've been making sporadic updates there. :3


----------

